# Boys DA and YNT - Changes/What's Coming in 2019-20?



## Kante (Feb 22, 2019)

USSDA changes on the boys' side for 2019-20 are likely coming out in the next 2-4 weeks. Here's a quick summary of what's been talked about so far plus some additional items that are relevant  

A lot of this is reading the tea leaves so, to mix metaphors, a couple of grains of salt are due. Jpeter, MWN, Fishme1, or anyone else any insights, thoughts, comments, adds or deletes?

In 2019-20, it's reasonable(?) to expect that:

Only a handful of u13/u14 clubs will receive u15 status 
Rules allowing "older" players to play down one age group are eliminated for u14 and u15
MLS academies are threatening to leave DA but won't due to travel costs. East coast pilot of MLS-only group is possible, and handful of MLS team may discontinue u13 and u14 programs
u14 thru u19 YNT Boys coaching positions remained unfilled through eoy 2019 
While there may not be a formal/public announcement, USSDA will push MLS and non-MLS clubs to formalize "affiliate" relationships with u13/u14 non-MLS clubs feeding key players into MLS clubs
FIFA ruling comes out in 2019 in favor of solidarity and training payments to US clubs (wouldn't this be awesome?)


----------



## lvnsocr (Feb 22, 2019)

Completely disagree with #1


----------



## Kante (Feb 22, 2019)

lvnsocr said:


> Completely disagree with #1


edit made. good on TFA. any other comments/input?


----------



## Zvezdas (Feb 22, 2019)

TFA is on a LAUFA path to get their U15 and thats it.


----------



## Kante (Feb 22, 2019)

Zvezdas said:


> TFA is on a LAUFA path to get their U15 and thats it.


Well, that's a little negative. The u13 team is the #1 team in the country, the u14 team is a solid, top 20 team which is relatively young (this will resolve itself in a couple of years), and the u12 team is also likely a Top 20 team, and holding their own w/ 3rd place in a tough u12 LA group. Cant' speak to the org administration but they do seem to know their soccer, and my understanding is that TFA's DA teams are 100% scholarship.


----------



## Zvezdas (Feb 22, 2019)

Not being negative, just stating something that i have seen in the past (LAUFA). That particular club used to have pretty good teams, and if i am not mistaken they are still funded. And i guess similar argument can be made about Santa Barbara, they won national titles and produced many good players over the years, yet they only have 3 age groups.


----------

